# Installing Precision 5857 Billet Turbo



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

I ordered a Precision 5857 Billet turbo last week to replace my dying T3/T4 .57 trim. The 5857 can push 500+ WHP on pump gas, I have stock internals and was wondering what is a safe boost level to run this turbo until I can build my engine later this summer. I was thinking around 14 psi max until I can get rods. I already have a Tubular T3 exhaust mani from A&L Performance, TiAL WG, ATP front mount IC, Unitronic 630cc file, Sachs stage II clutch w/14lbs flywheel and walboro 255lph pump. My engine is AWW with 92,000 miles. Can anyone with experience with huge turbos like this halp me out with some info.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

The 5857 isnt really huge, there are guys running 35R's and bigger but to each his own. It's still a great turbo. It's pretty simple, all you want to do is replace your tial wg with a block off plate...then just run it all out. the turbo will equalize the boost all on its own and that's the best way to minimize boost lag on huge turdbos


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

??? This turbo pushes more power than a 35R and has the same if not better spool of a GT30R. I have an idea of the turbo spool time roughly full boost around 4500 RPM. I was interested in a safe psi level since I ran my old .57 trim around 21 psi and I guestimate it made around 320 HP. This 5857 has a pretty large turbine and compressor wheel, it uses the TO4S compressor housing and can make 605 HP on race gas. These turbos are not internal gated so I cant run a block off plate.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Run 21, fuhk it  but my mistake, i wasnt aware that the 5857 flowed that much. these new precisions are tits, im waiting on my 6265 to show up


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats cool. Thankfully my apartment lease expires this month, I get my $800 deposit back soon, that half the cost of getting rods installed. I need to hit Luis up and see about getting these IE rods installed. Ill post some dyno numbers when this billet turbo gets installed. I can tell all the big turbo guys are going to be flocking to these billet wheel turbos. Spool up is sick even for the cheaper journal bearing billets, they spool like Garrett ball bearing pieces.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

J_Bone said:


> Spool up is sick even for the cheaper journal bearing billets, they spool like Garrett ball bearing pieces.


 ...that's what I've been hearing  i _really_ cant wait to try mine out!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Precision rates the 5857 billet at 605hp. I just got thier new catalog last week


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

They can be pushed well beyond the rated HP levels so I wouldnt really take that as gospel.

So what motor are you putting the 5857 on anyways?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

TIGninja said:


> So what motor are you putting the 5857 on anyways?





J_Bone said:


> My engine is AWW with 92,000 miles


1.8T :beer: That's gonna be alotta fun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

TIGninja said:


> They can be pushed well beyond the rated HP levels so I wouldnt really take that as gospel.
> 
> So what motor are you putting the 5857 on anyways?


Ya my Honda and DSM buddies are all taking the 6262s past the ratings



dub_slug said:


> 1.8T :beer: That's gonna be alotta fun


Def. Im going to to the same turbo when I find a T3 divided housing to work


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

These people have one, dont know where these people get that housing from.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

You can get the 5857 in a T04B, T04E, and T04S cover. The one I have FS is in a S ported cover


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Get the V band inlet turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

He already has a T3 manifold


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Those billet wheels are sex! I'll post pictures of mine when it shows up  

Hey Ronnie! I just wanted to ask how you felt about not having the ported compressor housing on my 6265? Think I'll run into any issues at my colorado 5K ft elevation?
sorry not tryin to thread jack


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

PMed you


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

Im starting to get impatient. Hope Precision hurry's and builds my turbo. I have James Bond style smoke screen coming out the exhaust from dead .57 trim.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I was told they were assembling everything that had on order yesterday. Im waiting in 7 or 8


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

They're building yours too? Damn i hope this doesnt take a while because mine's being made also and i sold the turbo out of my daily :banghead: lol

Come on Precision!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I was told they were assembling everything that had on order yesterday. Im waiting in 7 or 8


WOOT WOOT   :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

NM


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

OP: Don't run it more than ~300 whp right now. You'll get a nice fat top end, so 300 wheel will feel fast as **** until you get used to it. It's not worth blowing your block and possibly send chunks of engine through your new turbine. After the rod install, you can crank her up to like 23 without. It will depend how far those 630s will take you.

We're getting ready to test one out this month also. 8.5:1 forged block, stock AEB head, 1000cc injectors, will report back soon! Turbo looks good, now we'll see what all this talk is about.


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

Got my turbo in the mail a few days ago


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

we got ours in today


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie im hearing conflicting stories of Precision not using Garrett cores anymore? do you have any insight to this? 

I was just reading on http://dsmtuners.com that they are noticing along of presion/garrett chra's blowing apart at the thrust bearing. 

Then again they push massive boost like it nothing...they think nothing of 30 psi for a daily over there.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Well, the one we just installed a few days ago is blowing oil like crazy. We primed it for about 30 seconds before firing up the car, and we are using a restrictor. So I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Ronnie im hearing conflicting stories of Precision not using Garrett cores anymore? do you have any insight to this?
> 
> I was just reading on http://dsmtuners.com that they are noticing along of presion/garrett chra's blowing apart at the thrust bearing.
> 
> Then again they push massive boost like it nothing...they think nothing of 30 psi for a daily over there.


 Ill ask and see what they say


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Precision uses their own cores now, Garret doesnt even have ceramic ball bearing.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Gotta love Precision. They have already fixed the turbo and it's on its way back, under warranty.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Precision Cores*



04 GLI Luva said:


> Precision uses their own cores now, Garret doesnt even have ceramic ball bearing.



And all their ball bearing cores since late last year/early this year are oil cooled only. I don't daily that particular car but 28 psi and no smoke or carnage.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

My 5557 did 281whp and 265wtq on a bone stock ABA with E85.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

you seem to have a good setup agtronic...but i must ask, what is your drain size?

here is the line im gonna use...its a russell proflex -16an. Its slips right over the cummins drain tube on my holset 










Since you all like PTE units here is an article for ya......http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/turbo-system-tech/344931-whats-deal-garrett-t3-thrust-plates-2.html


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

where'd you get that sick turbo brace? or did you make it?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

joe'sGTI said:


> where'd you get that sick turbo brace? or did you make it?


We make everything in house! Glad you like it!


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

I finally fixed all the the parts my dieing 57 trim broke. The wideband O2 sensor, all 4 coil packs, spark plugs. Im finally running CEL free and not smoking anymore. My 5857 has excellent spool for a journal bearing, Im seeing nice boost build around 3800 RPM. I haven't figured out how to hook up my profec B spec II yet so I cant race it yet.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

We actually ran the turbo to 40 psi and it took it like champ. Car was disgustingly quick too. Plans are to run it at 27 psi daily. 

Very impressed with spool vs. power. I think this might just be the turbo I will put on my personal car.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

TIGninja said:


> My 5557 did 281whp and 265wtq on a bone stock ABA with E85.


at what boost?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Where the f are the twin scroll 5857s? I plan on doing that asap.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Agtronic said:


> We make everything in house!



Sick... Just sick...

Very clean:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

TIGninja said:


> My 5557 did 281whp and 265wtq on a bone stock ABA with E85.


Any spool numbers? dyno graph?
Super thanks!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

im only at a bar of boost on my 5857 but i see that by 42-4300 rpm


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Agtronic said:


> We actually ran the turbo to 40 psi and it took it like champ. Car was disgustingly quick too. Plans are to run it at 27 psi daily.
> 
> Very impressed with spool vs. power. I think this might just be the turbo I will put on my personal car.


 What is spool like? I'm assuming this is on your mk3 Jetta 1.8T shop car?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd really like to know more about how a twinscroll 5857 would work. I mean i know howw but you get it.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

The Green said:


> Any spool numbers? dyno graph?
> Super thanks!


 This is the 5557 with a stock internal ABA in the first run and a built ABA(rods/pistons) with a ported head in the second overlay. There is plenty of power left in this set up but I am out of fuel pump.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

^ Nice. Is that boost read 22psi and 25psi in your dyno graph?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

udderpowerr said:


> ^ Nice. Is that boost read 22psi and 25psi in your dyno graph?


 Its actually 22 and about 27. It also spooled faster.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

just realized I never posted a picture of my 6265


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

TIGninja said:


> Its actually 22 and about 27. It also spooled faster.


 Nice, what kind of timing advance are you running?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

TIGninja said:


> Its actually 22 and about 27. It also spooled faster.


 Where are you seeing spool with the 5557 on the 8v? 

Power output looks great though. Smooth without a major hit so should control the wheelspin some.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Really happy to see guys still doing ABAs ... :thumbup: 

As for the spoolup on the 1.8T, we are seeing 15 psi by 4000, and that's with an AEB head and 8.5:1 compression. It is not our shop car, but a customer car. It's this car : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oll-Cage-Big-turbo-1.8T-Engine-Build-Mk3-Swap!! 

Glad you guys like the setup! Unfortunately I cannot share much on here, out of respect for those who pay for advertising.


----------

